# question about Benadryl



## mom2marley (Feb 15, 2015)

My Chihuahua, Marley is a larger chi. He is between 7 and 8 lbs. I have given him 1/4 of a 25 mg. Benadryl in the past. Based on 1 mg per lb. that should not be too much, but he always vomits if I give it to him. Has anyone else had this problem? I'm considering buying the infants liquid Benadryl so I can give 1/2 mg. per lb. and see if he can tolerate that.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

yes, I'd try that. Maybe he can't tolerate the taste of the regular benadryl?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

If you hide it in a chunk of meat or peanut butter or something like that, it should hide the taste of the Benedryl. The trick is to be a small enough piece that he gulps it down without knowing the Benedryls in there.

Midgie can be a stinker when it comes to taking Benedryl and sometimes I just have to give it by shoving it down the back of her throat and giving a quick blow in the nose to trigger the swallowing reflex.


----------



## mom2marley (Feb 15, 2015)

The issue is not that he won't take it. The issue is that it seems to upset his stomach. He had hives and a swollen face at one time that I took him to the vet for. When they sent him home they said give him Benadryl for a couple of days after we got home. He spent those two days vomiting (not immediately after taking the pill).


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow, it's rare for Benedryl to have that effect, but not impossible. Are you absolutely sure it was the Benedryl since you said it didn't happen right after taking it? Did it help the swelling at all? I really can't think of any safer med to give for allergic attacks that works immediately as Benedryl does.


----------

